# acercarse



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

En el "Diccionario Salamanca de la lengua española" se dice sobre el verbo acercar:

*acercar* v.tr./prnl. *1* Poner <una persona>  [una cosa] más cerca de [otra cosa] o de [una persona]: _Acércame al agua, por favor. Se acercó *a* la pared. _SIN. aproximar(se).

Nota:
< > = sujeto
[  ] = complemento directo

Tengo una duda sobre: *Se acercó a la pared. *En mi opinión este ejemplo no corresponde a la definición anterior: En este caso no se trata de una persona que pone una *cosa* más cerca de otra cosa o de una persona.

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Fernita

¡Hola Pitt!
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Para mí, en el caso que propones, es un verbo intransitivo y reflexivo.
Veamos qué opinan los demás.
Saludos,


----------



## Pitt

Fernita said:


> ¡Hola Pitt!
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Para mí, en el caso que propones, es un verbo intransitivo y reflexivo.
> Veamos qué opinan los demás.
> Saludos,


 
A mí también me gustaría saber que opinan los demás.


----------



## *TAniii

Sólo se me viene a la mente un "se acercó a la pared pero no lo suficiente como para llegar a ella"


----------



## Idiomático

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En el "Diccionario Salamanca de la lengua española" se dice sobre el verbo acercar:
> 
> *acercar* v.tr./prnl. *1* Poner <una persona> [una cosa] más cerca de [otra cosa] o de [una persona]: _Acércame al agua, por favor. Se acercó *a* la pared. _SIN. aproximar(se).
> 
> Nota:
> < > = sujeto
> [ ] = complemento directo
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre: *Se acercó a la pared. *En mi opinión este ejemplo no corresponde a la definición anterior: En este caso no se trata de una persona que pone una *cosa* más cerca de otra cosa o de una persona.
> 
> Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


 
Para mí no hay duda alguna.  El verbo de que se trata es *acercarse.  *_Se acercó a la pared para leer el cartel. _


----------



## Pitt

Idiomático said:


> Para mí no hay duda alguna. El verbo de que se trata es *acercarse. *_Se acercó a la pared para leer el cartel. _


 
Me lo explico así:

La definición _Poner <una persona> [una cosa] más cerca de [otra cosa] o_ _de [una persona]_ y el ejemplo _Acércame el agua, por favor_ sólo se refieren al verbo transitivo *acercar*.

En cambio el ejemplo _Se acercó a la pared_ sólo se refiere al verbo pronominal *acercarse*.

¿Es correcta mi interpretación?


----------



## Idiomático

Pitt said:


> Me lo explico así:
> 
> La definición _Poner <una persona> [una cosa] más cerca de [otra cosa] o_ _de [otra cosa]_ y el ejemplo _Acércame el agua, por favor_ sólo se refieren al verbo transitivo *acercar*.
> 
> En cambio el ejemplo _Se acercó a la pared_ sólo se refiere al verbo pronominal *acercarse*.
> 
> ¿Es correcta mi interpretación?


 
Sí.


----------



## Pitt

Idiomático said:


> Sí.


 
¡Muchas gracias! Me has ayudado mucho, ya que  este diccionario es de gran ayuda para mí como extranjero.


----------



## Ynez

Eso es un error, sí.

_Se acercó a la pared_ no tiene nada de transitivo.


----------



## Jeromed

Es mejor la definición del DRAE:
*acercar**.*
(De _cerca_2).

*1. *tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._

No dice si son cosas o personas las *que se ponen* o a las *que se las pone* a menor distancia. Y eso facilita la comprensión.

En la oración que mencionas, el verbo es pronominal.


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> Es mejor la definición del DRAE:
> *acercar**.*
> (De _cerca_2).
> 
> *1. *tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._
> 
> No dice si son cosas o personas las *que se ponen* o a las *que se las pone* a menor distancia. Y eso facilita la comprensión.
> 
> En la oración que mencionas, el verbo es pronominal.


 
Tienes razón: La definición del DRAE es correcta. 
En cambio la definición del Dicionario Salamanca es incorrecta:

*acercar* v.tr./prnl. *1* Poner <una persona> [una cosa] más cerca de [otra cosa] o de [una persona]: _Acércame al agua, por favor. Se acercó *a* la pared. _

Todavía creo que el ejemplo _Se acercó a la ventana_ no corresponde a esta definición.

Pitt


----------



## dilema

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En el "Diccionario Salamanca de la lengua española" se dice sobre el verbo acercar:
> 
> *acercar* v.tr./prnl. *1* Poner <una persona>  [una cosa] más cerca de [otra cosa] o de [una persona]: _Acércame al agua, por favor. Se acercó *a* la pared. _SIN. aproximar(se).
> 
> Nota:
> < > = sujeto
> [  ] = complemento directo
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre: *Se acercó a la pared. *En mi opinión este ejemplo no corresponde a la definición anterior: En este caso no se trata de una persona que pone una *cosa* más cerca de otra cosa o de una persona.
> 
> Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


A lo mejor no ves incoherencia si piensas la frase de esta otra forma, totalmente equivalente aunque puesta de forma "rara":
[Él] acercó a sí mismo a la pared.

Se trata de un verbo reflexivo, es decir, que lleva incorporado el complemento directo, siendo dicho complemento la propia persona que lleva a cabo la acción, como "vestirse", "peinarse", "lavarse", etc.


----------



## Fernita

dilema said:


> A lo mejor no ves incoherencia si piensas la frase de esta otra forma, totalmente equivalente aunque puesta de forma "rara":
> [Él] acercó a sí mismo a la pared.
> 
> Se trata de un verbo reflexivo, es decir, que lleva incorporado el complemento directo, siendo dicho complemento la propia persona que lleva a cabo la acción, como "vestirse", "peinarse", "lavarse", etc.


 
Exacto, dilema. Eso fue lo que dije en mi primera respuesta a este hilo.
Es un verbo reflexivo, intransitivo: *acercarse*.
Saludos,


----------



## dilema

Fernita said:


> Exacto, dilema. Eso fue lo que dije en mi primera respuesta a este hilo.
> Es un verbo reflexivo, intransitivo: *acercarse*.
> Saludos,


Me haces dudar. ¿No es la reflexividad incompatible con la intransitividad? Quiero decir, un verbo reflexivo entiendo que forzosamente es transitivo, pues siempre incorpora el complemento directo (no te permite poner el que tú quieras, pero llevarlo, lo lleva).


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
So there's a direct object indeed: the person himself.

I don't think this is a pronominal verb, where the atonic pronoun should have no gramatical function (like in _aburrirse_) or should do a variation in the meaning of non-pronominal verbs (like _dormirse_, _irse_, _comerse_, etc). 

Note that DRAE doesn't give _acercarse_ a definiton as a pronominal verb, appart the other definitions, like it certainly does with _aburrirse_.

_Acercar*se*_ is just a reflexive action, as Dilema clearly explained: to move oneself (D.O.) closer to an object. Thus, the Salamanca's definition is almost correct.

I said "almost" since the action may not only be performed by a person but also by an animal or an object (_El viento acercó un papel a mis pies_).

Remember that even we, the natives, get crazy some times trying to figure out the functions of a reflexive pronoun in an expression.

Let's hope this is right and I didn't get crazy 
Bye.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Acercar es transitivo porque alguna cosa termina acercada por la acción del "acercador". Pero cuando hablamos de pronominales, el "acercador" y lo acercado se confunden, pero eso no lo vuelve intransitivo.

Bajo ese criterio, la enorme cantidad de verbos como peinar, quemar, etc, siempre se sospecharían de intransitivos por el solo hecho de tener usos pronominales.


----------



## Pitt

dilema said:


> A lo mejor no ves incoherencia si piensas la frase de esta otra forma, totalmente equivalente aunque puesta de forma "rara":
> [Él] acercó a sí mismo a la pared.
> 
> Se trata de un verbo reflexivo, es decir, que lleva incorporado el complemento directo, siendo dicho complemento la propia persona que lleva a cabo la acción, como "vestirse", "peinarse", "lavarse", etc.


 
A mi entender el verbo *acercarse* es intransitivo: no tiene un complemento directo. Por tanto no es posible la pasiva:
Juan se acercó a la pared > *Juan fue acercado a la pared = incorrecto
La partícula SE és simplemente un componente del verbo acercarse.

Pero los verbos *vestirse, peinarse, lavarse* son transitivos: tienen un complemento directo y también es posible la pasiva:
Juan se lavó > Juan fue lavado.
La partícula SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo.

Pitt


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pitt said:


> A mi entender el verbo *acercarse* es intransitivo: no tiene un complemento directo. Por tanto no es posible la pasiva:
> Juan se acercó a la pared > *Juan fue acercado a la pared = incorrecto
> La partícula SE és simplemente un componente del verbo acercarse.
> 
> Pero los verbos *vestirse, peinarse, lavarse* son transitivos: tienen un complemento directo y también es posible la pasiva:
> Juan se lavó > Juan fue lavado.
> La partícula SE es un pronombre reflexivo en función de complemento directo.
> 
> Pitt


Para principiar, son muy diferentes "Juan se lavó" y "Juan fue lavado". En la primera, Juan fue el encargado del lavado y en la segunda otro u otros fueron los encargados del lavado.

Juan se lavó (...a sí mismo)
Juan fue lavado (A Juan se lo lavó)

La construcción que propones es válida aquí

Juan lavó la taza > La taza fue lavada por Juan

Pero si lo intentamos aplicar a una forma pronominal nos da

Juan se lavó > Juan lavó a Juan > Juan fue lavado por Juan > Juan se lavó.
Juan se lavó la cara > Juan lavó su cara > La cara de Juan fue lavada (por Juan) 

La aparente incorrección en el ejemplo con acercar es producto de mezclar los usos transitivo y pronominal de ese verbo.

Acercó la lámpara a la mesa para que vieran mejor. (transitivo)
Ya se acercan las fiestas de fin de año. (pronominal)

Redujo la distancia entre la lámpara y la mesa.
La distancia entre la lámpara y la mesa fue reducida por él.
Acercó la lámpara a la mesa.
La lámpara fue acercada a la mesa por él.

Mejor ni intento un ejemplo como el de "Juan se lavó" con las fiestas que se acercan ya. Es pronominal y listo.


----------



## hosec

Uhmmm... A ver. Yo lo entiendo así: el verbo "acercarse a" es de movimiento con pronombre, y se usa sin complemento directo ni indirecto. Sólo sería *transitivo* en casos como "Juan _se acercó_ *la mesa* para estar más cómodo", pero ahí, a pesar de la igualdad de formas, _ya no aparece el verbo "acercarse a"_ (pronominal de movimiento), sino el verbo "acercar" (transitivo) con un "se" que refleja una acción interesada.

¿Cómo lo veis?

Salud


----------



## Pitt

aleCcowaN said:


> Juan se lavó > Juan lavó a Juan > Juan fue lavado por Juan > Juan se lavó.


 
Por eso creo que en *Juan se lavó* ese SE funciona como C.D. (es posible la pasiva).

Pero creo que en *Juan se acercó a la pared* no es posible la pasiva:
Juan se acercó a la pared > incorrecto: Juan fue acercado por Juan a la pared. 
Por eso SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica: es un componente del verbo intransitivo _acercarse_.

Aquí el enlace sobre _acercar/acercarse_:

http://www.edu.xunta.es/contidos/premios/p2003/b/archaron8/GRAMATICA/USOSdeSE.htm

*Verbos transitivos que se transforman en intransitivos*_: levantar/levantarse, tirar/tirarse, apoyar/apoyarse_ _mover/moverse, dormir/dormirse, acostar/acostarse, acercar/acercarse, _verbos como_ alegrarse, asustarse, avergonzarse, _o como_ romper/romperse, abrir/abrirse, enfriar/enfriarse, derretir/derretirse, etc._

Pitt


----------



## Fernita

Pitt said:


> Por eso creo que en *Juan se lavó* ese SE funciona como C.D. (es posible la pasiva).
> 
> Pero creo que en *Juan se acercó a la pared* no es posible la pasiva:
> Juan se acercó a la pared > incorrecto: Juan fue acercado por Juan a la pared.
> Por eso SE no tiene ninguna función sintáctica: es un componente del verbo intransitivo _acercarse_.
> 
> Aquí el enlace sobre _acercar/acercarse_:
> 
> http://www.edu.xunta.es/contidos/premios/p2003/b/archaron8/GRAMATICA/USOSdeSE.htm
> 
> *Verbos transitivos que se transforman en intransitivos*_: levantar/levantarse, tirar/tirarse, apoyar/apoyarse_ _mover/moverse, dormir/dormirse, acostar/acostarse, acercar/acercarse, _verbos como_ alegrarse, asustarse, avergonzarse, _o como_ romper/romperse, abrir/abrirse, enfriar/enfriarse, derretir/derretirse, etc._
> 
> Pitt


 
Hola Pitt. Realmente creo e insisto en que tanto *acercarse* como *lavarse* son intransitivos y reflejos y que ninguna de las oraciones puede ser pasada a la voz pasiva porque los verbos son intransitivos.
Juan se lavó. No concibo una pasiva aquí.
Juan se acercó a la pared. Tampoco concibo una pasiva aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

Pitt:
Creo que tenemos un problema de terminología. Los verbos en castellano pueden ser transitivos, intransitivos *o* pronominales, según la RAE. *No pueden ser clasificados en dos categorías al mismo tiempo.*

Empero, se dice que, entre los pronominales, el pronombre reflexivo funciona a veces como CD y otras como CI. Pero eso no los hace transitivos o intransitivos.

Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dice Hosec.


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> Pitt:
> Creo que tenemos un problema de terminología. Los verbos en castellano pueden ser transitivos, intransitivos *o* pronominales, según la RAE. *No pueden ser clasificados en dos categorías al mismo tiempo.*
> 
> Empero, se dice que, entre los pronominales, el pronombre reflexivo funciona a veces como CD y otras como CI. Pero eso no los hace transitivos o intransitivos.
> 
> Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dice Hosec.


 
La RAE dice sobre el verbo lavar:

*lavar**. **1. *tr. Limpiar algo con agua u otro líquido. U. t. c. prnl.

Un verbo transitivo se construye con un C.D.:
Juan lava los platos [C.D.]
lavar = verbo transitivo

Juan se [C.D.] lava.
lavarse = verbo pronominal y transitivo (se construye con un C.D.)

¿Significa la entrada tr. / U.t.c.prnl. que un verbo transitivo al mismo tiempo puede ser un verbo pronominal?

Pitt


----------



## Jeromed

Pitt said:


> ¿Significa la entrada tr. / U.t.c.prnl. que un verbo transitivo al mismo tiempo puede ser un verbo pronominal?


 
No. Significa que puede fungir como transitivo o como pronominal.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Recuerdo que ya se discutió el asunto de "U.t.c.prnl.", ¿no? No creo que la RAE esté muy fina ahí: "lavarse" no es _pronominal _(según lo que se suele entender por pronominal: "conjugado _necesariamente_ con pronombre"), es reflexivo/recíproco; "acercarse" sí es pronominal (o, mejor, de movimiento con pronombre).

Salud.


----------



## Pitt

hosec said:


> Hola:
> 
> Recuerdo que ya se discutió el asunto de "U.t.c.prnl.", ¿no? No creo que la RAE esté muy fina ahí: "lavarse" no es _pronominal _(según lo que se suele entender por pronominal: "conjugado _necesariamente_ con pronombre"), es reflexivo/recíproco; "acercarse" sí es pronominal (o, mejor, de movimiento con pronombre).
> 
> Salud.


 
Tienes toda la razón. Para simplificar la cosa en los diccionarios (también en el DRAE) se clasifican todos los verbos con la desinencia SE en el infinitivo como verbos pronominales (p.ej. en las entradas: lavar, duchar, peinar etc.). Pero esto contradice a la definición gramatical en el mismo DRAE:

Verbo pronominal: El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional.

Según esta definición *lavarse *no es un verbo pronominal sino un verbo reflexivo. La partícula SE puede funcionar como CD o CI:
Juan se (CD) lava / Juan se (CI) lava las manos (CD).

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

> No. Significa que puede fungir como transitivo o como pronominal.



It most succinctly means -- that 'that particular definition' can be represented "*with or without the atonic pronoun*". We've concluded in many, many threads here that the DRAE's use of U.t.c.prnl does not mean that that particular definition where it appears is a 'pronominal' use as all the pronominal uses have definitions that are unique and different from the transitive ones and are listed as 'prnl' on their own line. The term U.t.c.prnl 'always' and only appears on a definition line with a transitive or intransitive verb definition.

Now what we can say is that when a verb is being U.t.c.prnl -- the atonic pronoun has no syntactic function as that is the definition of pronominal verb. 

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¿Significa la entrada tr. / U.t.c.prnl. que un verbo transitivo al mismo tiempo puede ser un verbo pronominal?
> 
> Pitt


No Pitt. Jeromed tiene la razón. Un verbo es transitivo, intransitivo *o* pronominal.

Como hemos concluido en muchos hilos aquí - tr./U.t.c.prnl simplemente quiere decir que el uso/sentimiento transitivo (o intransitivo) también se representa con la *forma* pronominal. En la gran mayoría de casos U.t.c.prnl aparece al lado de definiciones intransitivos. Y es obvio por qué eso sería así. Creo que ahora entiendo que la veces cuando tr. y U.t.c.prnl aparecen juntos - los verbos son 'reflexivo' como peinar y lavar o posiblemente figurativos. En el caso de transitivo, tiene el pronombre una función sintáctica. Creo que habíamos dejado de usar el Dicc. Salamanca porque sus términos son bastante diferentes que los en el DRAE. Por qué usamos en este hilo? . 

LA DRAE:
*acercar**.* (De _cerca_2).
* 1.     * tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._

Según la RAE no hay una definición pronominal para 'acercar'. La sola definición se puede representar con o sin el pronombre. Cuando 'acercar' aparece con el pronombre el entendimiento con este verbo tiene que ser 'reflexivo' o 'figurativo'. No hay definición pronominal. 

Grant


----------



## Ivy29

Fernita said:


> Hola Pitt. Realmente creo e insisto en que tanto *acercarse* como *lavarse* son intransitivos y reflejos y que ninguna de las oraciones puede ser pasada a la voz pasiva porque los verbos son intransitivos.
> Juan se lavó. No concibo una pasiva aquí.
> Juan se acercó a la pared. Tampoco concibo una pasiva aquí.
> 
> Saludos.


*El verbo lavarse es reflexivo, transitivo* pues tiene complemento directo. El verbo 'acercarse' es *pronominal* sin función nominal, este verbo INTRANSITIVIZADO si puede tener COMPLEMENTO INDIRECTO  nos le acercamos ( a ella) IO.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre la función de SE en *acercarse*.

Por ejemplo: ¡Acércate!

¿Qué función sintáctica tiene te?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Milton Sand

Hello!
Pitt, it's the same function than "se" but when the verb is conjugated with "tú".


After having read some threads, I still don't get convinced that "acercarse" is reflexive. When one "acerca" something, one performs a force on the object to move it closer to somebody or something. When you _te acercas_, you don't apply any force on yourself, you just go in a direction until you're near a point.

That's the reason why "acércate" is translated as "come/go/get closer" rather than "bring your self closer". "Acercarse" doesn't mean "to be taken and moved by oneself" but "to travel until one gets closer to a point of reference".

Another prove: "Yo me acerco" is not synonym of "yo me traigo". But you can tell somebody: "Por favor, tráeme/acércame una silla". Because "acercar" on its own is basically "traer/llevar (_to bring/carry_)" while "acercarse" means basically "ir/ trasladarse/venir (_to __go/travel/come_)".

So, "acercarse" is a pronominal verb, considered from a semantic point of view. And its atonic pronoun (_se_) has no syntactic function.

Bye.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre la función de SE en *acercarse*.
> 
> Por ejemplo: ¡Acércate!
> 
> ¿Qué función sintáctica tiene te?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


¡Ahora vas a ver mi argumento hasta este momento!.   El 'te' sí tiene una función sintáctica -- y solo puede ser 'CD' -- lo cual es la mera esencia de verbos transitivos reflexivos. 

Aunque también conozco los argumentos en el otro lado. Algunos dirán que no tiene función sintáctica tal como cuando aparece ante el verbo. 

"Acércate" = ¡Mueve más cerca! (Get closer!) y no 'Muévete a tú mismo más cerca.' (Move yourself closer!)

Pero opino fuertemente que el 'te' debe ser CD y el verbo es 'acercar' transitivo reflexivo.

Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again!


NewdestinyX said:


> El 'te' sí tiene una función sintáctica -- y solo puede ser 'CD' -- lo cual es la mera esencia de verbos transitivos reflexivos .
> 
> Aunque también conozco los argumentos en el otro lado. Algunos dirán que no tiene función sintáctica tal como cuando aparece ante el verbo.
> 
> "Acércate" =
> sí ¡Mueve *Ve*/*Ven* más cerca! (Get/come/go closer!) _-> Not reflexive_
> *y no* 'Muévete/*Tráete* a ti mismo más cerca.' (Move/bring yourself closer!) _-> Reflexive._
> 
> *With this, you are telling us that "acércate" is not reflexive.*


"Mover" is never intransitive. We use "venir" or "ir" instead. (Mueve más cerca )
Newdestiny, I'm afraid your example was in the right path but not according to your argument. 

Bye .


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

I can't believe this discussion spanned 2 pages ...


acercarse: intransitive=approach. 
acercar: transitive=put closer

"acercarse" requires "a" afterwards, however, the ensuing construction is just an adverbial indication of place, by no means an object complement.

Where is the difficulty?


----------



## Milton Sand

NewdestinyX said:


> El 'te' sí tiene una función sintáctica -- y solo puede ser 'CD' -- lo cual es la mera esencia de verbos transitivos reflexivos.


Hi!
I forgot to give you some examples of "te" being something else than just DO:
Te canto una canción = I sing a song for you. -> "Te" as IO with a transitive verb.
Te aburres fácilmente = You get bored easily. -> "Te" with no syntactic function, just as part of pronominal verb "aburrirse".
Te lloré por un beso = I moan to you for a kiss. -> "Te" as IO with an intransitive verb.
Se te acabó el tiempo = _The time is over for you_ = Your ran out of time -> "Te" as IO with a pronominal verb (_caerse = to fall out/off_).
Se te cayó el ojo de vidrio = Your glass eye fell out. -> "Te" as IO to indicate possesion, with a pronominal verb (_caerse = to fall out/off_).
Bye .


----------



## NewdestinyX

gonzalo_diaz said:


> I can't believe this discussion spanned 2 pages ...
> acercarse: intransitive=approach.
> acercar: transitive=put closer
> 
> "acercarse" requires "a" afterwards, however, the ensuing construction is just an adverbial indication of place, by no means an object complement.
> 
> Where is the difficulty?



The issue is in the Diccionario de la Royal Academia de España. They do not have an entry for a pronominal use of acercar which means 'for people to approach something'. The only definition for animate things uses the transitive verb reflexively -- 'to move oneself'/'go' closer. That's the only way to interpret the definition in their dictionary. Though you can read the long thread to hear all angles.

There are several who also disagree that the 'a' + complement after acercar(se) only marks destination. Since, if a person, it can be replaced by 'le' and regularly is in daily speech.

Me acerqué a Madrid.
Me le acerqué.  (incorrecto - si 'le' = Madrid)

Pero-- 
Me acerqué a Maria.
Me le acerqué.  (apenas correcto pero común)

So it would seem, using the exact same 'approach' definition context -- what comes after 'a' marks an Indirect Object in the one context but not in the other.

I, personally, subscribe to the 'rule' that the only possible way to shorten either one is.

Me acerqué a ella. You would probably agree with that. Right?

This argument seems to work for all 'movement' verbs involving things or people.. -- enfrentarse, etc...

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Newdestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El 'te' sí tiene una función sintáctica -- y solo puede ser 'CD' -- lo cual es la mera esencia de verbos transitivos reflexivos .
> 
> Aunque también conozco los argumentos en el otro lado. Algunos dirán que no tiene función sintáctica tal como cuando aparece ante el verbo.
> 
> "Acércate" =
> sí ¡Mueve *Ve*/*Ven* más cerca! (Get/come/go closer!) _-> Not reflexive_
> *y no* 'Muévete/*Tráete* a ti mismo más cerca.' (Move/bring yourself closer!) _-> Reflexive._
> 
> *With this, you are telling us that "acércate" is not reflexive.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> "Mover" is never intransitive. We use "venir" or "ir" instead. (Mueve más cerca )
> Newdestiny, I'm afraid your example was in the right path but not according to your argument.
> 
> Bye .
Click to expand...


No Milton. Read again. Remember I was showing the 'other side of the argument in the second half'. I was telling people that I can 'argue' the other side of it which I showed with my example you quoted there -- you just didn't quote the first half where I explain what I (and some other grammarians) believe. I still believe a person is 'llevándose/trayéndose a sí mismo más cerca'. I agree that 'mover' is not the sense - en la mente hispana. But 'llevar' y 'traer' get across my point. I know you disagree. No te preocupes. Los gramáticos (nativos de un país hispano) difieren sobre el análisis también.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

NewdestinyX said:


> The issue is in the Diccionario de la Royal Academia de España. They do not have an entry for a pronominal use of acercar which means 'for people to approach something'. The only definition for animate things uses the transitive verb reflexively -- 'to move oneself'/'go' closer. That's the only way to interpret the definition in their dictionary. Though you can read the long thread to hear all angles.
> 
> There are several who also disagree that the 'a' + complement after acercar(se) only marks destination. Since, if a person, it can be replaced by 'le' and regularly is in daily speech.
> 
> Me acerqué a Madrid.
> Me le acerqué.  (incorrecto - si 'le' = Madrid)
> 
> Pero--
> Me acerqué a Maria.
> Me le acerqué.  (apenas correcto pero común)
> 
> So it would seem, using the exact same 'approach' definition context -- what comes after 'a' marks an Indirect Object in the one context but not in the other.
> 
> I, personally, subscribe to the 'rule' that the only possible way to shorten either one is.
> 
> Me acerqué a ella. You would probably agree with that. Right?
> 
> This argument seems to work for all 'movement' verbs involving things or people.. -- enfrentarse, etc...
> 
> Grant



Grant,

  You are right, the knuckleheads of the RAE should have differentiated between the two meanings.

  In relation to your "Madrid" example, I would assume that, ultimately, "me le acerqué" is also incorrect in any case. In Spanish we tend to replace prepositional constructions by the most usual pronominal replacement, even if the replacement is not correct.
The most glaring example is to say "cerca mío" en lugar de "cerca de mí", just because "de mí" almost always is equivalent to the possessive pronoun.

A safe, formal way to say that you approached sb/sth would be "me aproximé a sb/sth", and never do the pronominal replacement.
I believe "me le aproximé", used in relation to a thing, sounds unnatural to most Spanish speakers because it confronts them with the wrongness of that pronominal replacement.


----------



## Milton Sand

NewdestinyX said:


> No Milton. Read again. Remember I was showing the 'other side of the argument in the second half'. I was telling people that I can 'argue' the other side of it which I showed with my example you quoted there -- you just didn't quote the first half where I explain what I (and some other grammarians) believe.


Well, Newdestiny, now I see I hadn't understood your post. I've read it again a few times already, and at last! I get what you meant... which I disagree with! A single colon would have avoided me to overheat my few neurons .

In short, my point is, if what "la mente hispana" figures when listening or reading the word "acercarse" is the image _a whole that experiences a displacement not influenced by an external force_, then "acercarse" should not be called reflexive but pronominal, and that would avoid us to make additional clarifications like "figurative senses" when the subject that performs the action is not self-propeled or is an abstract concept like a date. By the way, this "sense" appears in any dictionary as a standard definition of "acercarse", not as a figurative one, although there is one indeed. Look:
http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/acercarse
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=acercar&origen=RAE
http://www.diccionarios.com/consultas.php
_I didn't include WR dictionary since it doesn't include the figurative sense and defines "acercarse" as reflexive._

Bye .


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hello!
> Pitt, it's the same function than "se" but when the verb is conjugated with "tú".
> 
> 
> After having read some threads, I still don't get convinced that "acercarse" is reflexive. When one "acerca" something, one performs a force on the object to move it closer to somebody or something. When you _te acercas_, you don't apply any force on yourself, you just go in a direction until you're near a point.
> 
> That's the reason why "acércate" is translated as "come/go/get closer" rather than "bring your self closer". "Acercarse" doesn't mean "to be taken and moved by oneself" but "to travel until one gets closer to a point of reference".
> 
> Another prove: "Yo me acerco" is not synonym of "yo me traigo". But you can tell somebody: "Por favor, tráeme/acércame una silla". Because "acercar" on its own is basically "traer/llevar (_to bring/carry_)" while "acercarse" means basically "ir/ trasladarse/venir (_to __go/travel/come_)".
> 
> So, "acercarse" is a pronominal verb, considered from a semantic point of view. And its atonic pronoun (_se_) has no syntactic function.
> 
> Bye.


 
Hola Milton:

Si lo he entendido bien el verbo *acercarse *es un verbo pronominal (intransitivo). Por eso los pronombres *me*, *te*, *se*, *nos*, *os* siempre funcionan como morfema verbal: no es un complemento directo.
Ejemplos:

*Me *acerco a María.
¡Acérca*te*!
Las vacaciones *se *acercan.
*Nos* acercamos a Madrid.
*Os* acercáis a la verdad.

Estás de acuerdo? 

Pitt


----------



## hosec

Milton Sand said:


> Te lloré por un beso = I moan to you for a kiss. -> "Te" as IO with an intransitive verb.


 

Hola:

¿OI u OD? ¿Intransitivo o transitivo?

salud


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

"Llorar" a alguien es un uso transitivo y más bien subestándar del verbo llorar, significa "lamentar la muerte de alguien".
Muchísimos verbos intransitivos en castellano tienen una variante vulgar o dialectal transitiva.

Alguien _te está conversando_ si te quiere confundir con palabras, _te está caminando_ si está demorando deliberadamente un asunto, etc.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> In short, my point is, if what "la mente hispana" figures when listening or reading the word "acercarse" is the image _a whole that experiences a displacement not influenced by an external force_, then "acercarse" should not be called reflexive but pronominal, and that would avoid us to make additional clarifications like "figurative senses" when the subject that performs the action is not self-propeled or is an abstract concept like a date. By the way, this "sense" appears in any dictionary as a standard definition of "acercarse", not as a figurative one, although there is one indeed. Look:
> http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/acercarse
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=acercar&origen=RAE
> http://www.diccionarios.com/consultas.php
> _I didn't include WR dictionary since it doesn't include the figurative sense and defines "acercarse" as reflexive._
> 
> Bye .



I never said an 'external force', Milton.. In verbs of movement involving people (animate things) they enact the 'force' upon themselves which is the 'essence' of reflexive verbs. I believe this is the reason the DRAE does not include a pronominal example including a person. I believe this was a calculated 'omission' in the DRAE. There is a figurative use noted in your other dictionary examples where 'ir' is close. But the essence of 'acercar', enfrentar, etc -- is: movimiento. Y un moviemiento/traer de sí mismo más cerca. The Word Reference dictionary is not the only source of the idea of acercar(se) being reflexive. If you didn't read the other thread here's another grammarian's entry:


> 5. Hay que incluir entre los reflexivos una larga serie de verbos transitivos de «movimiento», como acercar, alejar, apartar, apear, apostar, aproximar, etc.; todos ellos, en efecto, admiten la construcción con objeto directo distinto del sujeto:
> 
> - Me acerqué a la puerta. / Lo acerqué a la puerta.
> - Me apartaré del bullicio. / La apartaré del bullicio.
> - Apostó a tres hombres en lo alto del cerro. / Se apostó en lo alto del cerro.
> 
> Sólo una supuesta diferencia de sentido ha dado pie para afirmar que estos verbos en forma pronominal son intransitivos; no hay tal diferencia: lo único que ocurre es que con estos verbos la faceta agente y la paciente del sujeto no son captadas de modo diferenciado por los sentidos del observador, mientras que sí lo son con lavarse, por ejemplo.
> 
> _Usos del SE - J. A. de Molina Redondo_ (Universidad de Granada)


Also I do not see in any dictionary the idea that 'ir' or 'venir' is more like 'acercarse'. I know you say that it gets the idea across but Spanish speakers would not agree that 'me acerqué' is the same as 'fui'. There has to be the idea of 'consciously moving 'toward' something... "más cerca" for 
acercar(se) to be logical. I acknowledge that 'approaching' is not something always 'perceived' by the speaker as something 'done to oneself'. But grammatically speaking that's what's happening. Syntax often explains the reality of what's happening.
I know we never agree on this point -- but I just wanted to again show that the evidence in not overwhelming supporting your view. Not even the DRAE supports it. 

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

Grant,

  You are trying to make too fine of a point, i.e.: at which point in the semantic evolution of a verb, the pronominal portion cannot be considered a reflexive object any longer, and becomes an intransitive variant with a slightly different meaning.

  It is ultimately a matter of perception and common sense. I, for example, am a 38 year old educated speaker. For me, I can take something with my hand and bring it closer, or I can give a friend a ride and drop him closer to a place, and both those actions are transitive examples of "acercar".

  However, if I go closer (me acerco) to somewhere, it rather contrived form me to imagine that I myself, as an external force, take myself and bring myself to a closer point than before. It is much easier for me to file "acercarse" as a new pronominal-form verb with a specific, intransitive meaning. The effect is the same, but the action is imagined (by me, at least, and I would assume by most Spanish speakers) differently.

Notice that, taking that quotation of Mr Molina Redondo to the extreme, no pronominal verbs would really exist, just more or less contrived degrees of accusative reflexive particles.

By the way, for someone coming from a language that equally "breaks" is leg and his neighbor's, you are doing great. Just let it rest, now.


----------



## NewdestinyX

gonzalo_diaz said:


> Grant,
> 
> You are trying to make too fine of a point, i.e.: at which point in the semantic evolution of a verb, the pronominal portion cannot be considered a reflexive object any longer, and becomes an intransitive variant with a slightly different meaning.
> 
> It is ultimately a matter of perception and common sense. I, for example, am a 38 year old educated speaker. For me, I can take something with my hand and bring it closer, or I can give a friend a ride and drop him closer to a place, and both those actions are transitive examples of "acercar".
> 
> However, if I go closer (me acerco) to somewhere, it rather contrived form me to imagine that I myself, as an external force, take myself and bring myself to a closer point than before. It is much easier for me to file "acercarse" as a new pronominal-form verb with a specific, intransitive meaning. The effect is the same, but the action is imagined (by me, at least, and I would assume by most Spanish speakers) differently.
> 
> Notice that, taking that quotation of Mr Molina Redondo to the extreme, no pronominal verbs would really exist, just more or less contrived degrees of accusative reflexive particles.
> 
> By the way, for someone coming from a language that equally "breaks" is leg and his neighbor's, you are doing great. Just let it rest, now.



 Thanks Gonzalo. My point though is a syntactic one and not semantic. With 'ir' and 'venir' , truly intransitive verbs -- there is no possible perceived recipient of the action and that is the very point. Pronominal verbs are indeed a creation of the language in the sense that, in every one of them there is some real or imagined force created by the subject upon itself. Until about 25 years ago the term in grammar was reflexive verbs for all of them. Even 'dormirse' was called reflexive. Grammarians carefully looked at the nature of the atonic pronoun agreeing with the subject and started to make some observations about its essence. I will agree with you -- that in terms of 'modern grammar' - the vast majority of grammarians will avoid the term reflexive all together and only save it for the 'afeitarse' type verbs where the force of one's own limb is doing the action to oneself. 

But there is no way that I, or any student of grammar, can or should ignore the fact that the highest authority for Spanish Grammar -- even ignores the term reflexive entirely and refers to all such verbs, where a real or imagined force upon oneself takes place, as 'transitive'. That has to be in this equation when asking 'what is the role of 'se'' in acercar(se) and other verbs of movement. And this topic really is only centered around verbs which are in essence 'transitive'. Truly intransitive verbs (ir, venir, etc) would never be an issue for this 'imagined doer of an action'. 

It's very simple and logical as I see it. With verbs of motion you can 'move someone/thing else' or you can move 'yourself'. When you move yourself -- it is 'acercar(se)'.. Now there are figurative uses of it where something 'is getting closer' like a 'date' -- that are truly intransitive and they are listed as 'prnl' in the DRAE. 

And because so many other dictionaries include the meaning of 'to approach', (by happenstance as when being driven in a car) with acercarse -- I am very accepting now (I wasn't at first) of the logic of that also being 'more intransitive/pronominal' than when you 'stand up and walk toward something/someone -- which to me is still an entirely reflexive understanding. 

I would 'let this issue go' if the highest authority in Spanish Grammar (RAE) would assert what so many of you are asserting. They are not. You can call them knuckleheads.. But then you are calling the finest collective minds from the entire Spanish speaking world 'knuckleheads' -- as the RAE now includes all bureaus from Latin America too. It's not just from Spain anymore. They collectively agree on the definition for the DRAE.

Thanks for your comments. But I hope you can see more clearly why it's taking so many threads and so many posts. It really is a very controversial issue and in no way 'cut and dried'. Grammarians do 'not agree'. It they did - it would be simple.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again!
I'm sorry for being so extensive in this post, but I'm sure it's worth it. 


NewdestinyX said:


> I never said an 'external force', Milton.. In verbs of movement involving people (animate things) *they enact the 'force' upon themselves which is the 'essence' of reflexive verbs*. I believe this is the reason the DRAE does not include a pronominal example including a person.


I didn't get that well. You seem to say that a person that _se_ _acerca _is under the same circumstances of any inanimated object being moved closer, but you say later something that excludes inanimated beings:


NewdestinyX said:


> There *has* to be the idea of *'consciously* moving 'toward' something... "más cerca" for acercar(se) *to be logical*.


Let me tell you why there's no "enacted force" upon the subject in "acercarse (_to_ _come closer_), alejarse (_to go away_), marcharse (_to leave_), regresarse (_to not keep on one's way and then return_), elevarse (_to rise_), adelantarse (_to go forward/_ahead)", etc.:

_*CLUE->*_ In those verbs, the force is indeed carried out by the subject, but upon an element of the environment (the ground, the air, a tree, a road, a chair, the time, a scale, etc.) not upon the subject himself. Although "la mente hispana" may never be conscious about it.

Look, a thing or a person doesn't have to be self-propeled in order to _acercarse_, like a cloud in the wind or a child on a slide. And this is not a "figurative" sense, it's quite literal for "la mente hispana".


NewdestinyX said:


> But the essence of 'acercar', enfrentar, etc -- is: movimiento. Y un moviemiento/traer de sí mismo más cerca. The Word Reference dictionary is not the only source of the idea of acercar(se) being reflexive. If you didn't read the other thread here's another grammarian's entry:


WRD considers as reflexive almost any pronominal verb that also has a transitive and/or intransitive form:

*dormirse* _verbo reflexivo_ to fall asleep: *se le durmió un pie*, her foot went to sleep.


NewdestinyX said:


> Also I do not see in any dictionary the idea that 'ir' or 'venir' is more like 'acercarse'.


Then you should read again these links:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=acercarse (definition 2)
http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/acercarse (last-but-one definition)
http://www.diccionarios.com/consultas.php (look up "acercar" and read the fourth definition)

The single fact of finding the words "ir" and "venir" make them decisive in _acercarse_'s definition.

_*_ Acércate*/*ve*/*anda* a la tienda a comprarme una gaseosa._
__ Go to/pass by the store to buy me a soda. <- Maybe "pass by" is not the word. Im not sure._


NewdestinyX said:


> I acknowledge that 'approaching' is not something always 'perceived' by the speaker as something 'done to oneself'. But grammatically speaking that's what's happening. Syntax _often_ explains the reality of what's happening. I know we never agree on this point -- but I just wanted to again show that the evidence in not overwhelming supporting your view. Not even the DRAE supports it.


Well, that's not the absolutely actual reality, as it can be read in the _CLUE_ I've explained.
I think syntax should always explain the reality of a language, not the reality of what is happening. What you said works for computer programming languages since they don't express the (inexistent) computer's ideas; while sintax and grammar, when related to human languages, must describe the verbal expression that comes from the human mind.


NewdestinyX said:


> Not even the DRAE supports it.


From DRAE:
*acercar**.*
(De _cerca_²).
*1. *tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. *prnl*. _*Se acercan* las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._

As I can read there, "Saint DRAE" (always so moderate and brief) considers that *"acercarse" is a pronominal form* of verb "acercar".

God, I'm tired of writing so much! I'd like to not deal with this _acercarse_ subject any more.  I have the feeling I will. 

Bye .


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

Grant,

  How interesting, I did not know that in times of yore we used to enclose all "se" in a separate box when performing syntactic analysis.
Then again, the times are starting to catch up with me as well. Now I balk at the creative categories grammar books are coming up with in order to explain the different uses of "se" (passive reflexive voice, _et alia_).
  We understand each other perfectly. Personally, I am perfectly OK with the RAE being conservative: I am infinitely grateful that my daughter can read Don Quijote in basically the same language as it was written. We just disagree in our appreciation of the RAE as the ultimate standard.


----------



## Milton Sand

gonzalo_diaz said:


> We understand each other perfectly. Personally, I am perfectly OK with the RAE being conservative: I am infinitely grateful that my daughter can read Don Quijote in basically the same language as it was written. We just disagree in our appreciation of the RAE as the ultimate standard.


Oops! Your English seems very eloquent (I like it), so I'm not so sure if I understood perfectly your post, but I didn't try to be disrespectful to DRAE. I have always insisted that DRAE is intended for Spanish speakers, who are able to adapt its definitions to their every day expression as your daugther does. One of the virtues of DRAE is precisely it's briefness.

I'm sure that, like Colombian children, Gonzalo's daughter doesn't imagine herself carrying/pushing/driving herself when saying "_me acerco a la puerta_" but her body in movement. 

Bye


----------

